# Billing two injection codes 96372/90471



## SCREWS (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi All, 

I am hoping someone can assist me with this coding scenario. I have a patient that received Vitamin B12 shot and zoster vaccine (shingles). Can we bill 96372 for the B12 and 90471 for the vaccine? Or do eat one...if so, which one should be billed in this case? 

Please help!


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 14, 2016)

You can bill both admin codes.


----------



## SCREWS (Jun 17, 2016)

thanks Coding King. Can you provide a point of reference? I have to show my Director where the information is listed. I'm currently using a software called craneware. Unfortunately, it doesn't provide any rules on billing two injections on the same day.

Your assistance is greatly appreciated

Saundra


----------



## Ajesh Kuriakose (Jun 17, 2016)

well one is zoster vaccine is administered, so obviously you should code 90471, since its a vaccine administration code.
Vit B12 isn't a vaccine so 96372, that represent administration of substances/drugs.
I don't think someone would have a trouble in understanding difference between a vaccine and vit B12


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 17, 2016)

ajesh.kuriakose@navigantbpm.com said:


> well one is zoster vaccine is administered, so obviously you should code 90471, since its a vaccine administration code.
> Vit B12 isn't a vaccine so 96372, that represent administration of substances/drugs.
> I don't think someone would have a trouble in understanding difference between a vaccine and vit B12



I feel sorry for SCREWS. I wouldn't even know how to respond to a director who cant comprehend such a basic coding concept.


----------



## Ajesh Kuriakose (Jun 17, 2016)

Obviously


----------

